# Rock hard felt?



## chinacats (Jun 10, 2018)

Dave,

Just curious if you would be securing another batch of the rock hard felt any time soon? Mine is stuck in storage and it's something i really seem to miss...


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 10, 2018)

I would be interested too, want to make a strop out of it.


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2018)

The pieces Dave had were about 4 x 6 inches - if that. Can't speak for him but recall he closed them out at the end. Wish he would unclose them:groucho:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2018)

I can order the nice ultra-rock hard felt anytime but there's two problems I have in doing so...

1. I never have any money.

2. It can take a couple of months to get it.


I thought about doing a group buy but didn't want to upset anyone with taking money upfront.



PS - I also need some of this. I need the 3x11" pads and the 3x5 deburring blocks, the blocks I REALLY need bad. I can only order bulk though.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 10, 2018)

I originally had one of the small blocks and preferred it to almost anything else for deburring. Very high quality stuff so if you're ordering I'm in. What kind of volume we talking?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I originally had one of the small blocks and preferred it to almost anything else for deburring. Very high quality stuff so if you're ordering I'm in. What kind of volume we talking?




Those blocks are one of the most awesome things that I've encountered in my time sharpening. I use one at my bench when stone sharpening and another at my grinder for belt sharpening. I use them up until they look like a dirty blooming onion! 

BTW, the deburring block size is actually 2"x4", I thought it was 3"x5", it's been awhile since I ordered. :O



My minimum order is, or was, qty. 120 - 2"x4" deburring blocks and qty. 80 - 11"x3" pads. That's a decent amount that's not easily done in a group buy.


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 10, 2018)

Thats a bunch, I could do 3 of each but I dont think that helps any.


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2018)

Dave. What is that in dollars? I would drop a twenty in a heartbeat for a couple three pieces.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 10, 2018)

daveb said:


> Dave. What is that in dollars? I would drop a twenty in a heartbeat for a couple three pieces.


 
+1 Wonder if this may be a better approach?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2018)

Here's the retail pricing I used back in 2012, might (?) be different now.


Ultra-Rock Hard Felt Pad - $17

Rock Hard Felt De-Burring Block - $11


_*Shipping not included_


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 10, 2018)

Ill give some dollars up front.


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 10, 2018)

I would be in for a few of the blocks and a couple of the strips. Also be willing to go up front but this sounds like we would need a bunch of people to get that kind of volume which would be a pain in Dave's ass i would imagine.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2018)

I wonder if there is a good source for uncut sheets? May be able to get less and leave a bit more room for profit?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I wonder if there is a good source for uncut sheets? May be able to get less and leave a bit more room for profit?




I buy it in sheet form and cut it down.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes it's true that there is felt out there to be had from lots of sources. Please go ahead and buy it but then come back to my stuff for comparison, only then can you see the difference. :wink:


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2018)

Most that I've seen is of lower quality/density than what Dave has sold in the past...not sure how the standard applies.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2018)

Your engineering background aside, have you tried rock hard felt from multiple vendors? I have which is the reason I started this thread vs buying online..:wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2018)

PS - Chinacats started this thread and I answered. I'm not stating anything magical here. What I know to be true is that the felt I've sold over the years is the best quality I've been able to find and many users state the same. If you want to know where I buy it, what the properties of it are, etc, then you'll be waiting for a long time, sorry.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2018)

You know what guys, I really don't need the hassle. 

Thanks to those of you who tried to give me some business here but there's always someone to come along and make trouble.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 11, 2018)

Frog, theres been a history of bad outcomes when our vendors start to divulge sources, specs, etc. Dave and a few others here have been burned by being too open regarding some business related information. Its kind of like asking a well respected Chef where he gets his secret ingredients or his recipe details. Its really not good form.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2018)

My Google-fu works just fine...why don't you try ordering some of this and comparing? I've got my trusted vendor and put in my request...I don't feel like going through a bunch of junk to realize exactly what I've known all along.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 11, 2018)

Haha! Yeah please tell me all the details about your product so I can search the Internet for an hour or so and find a product that may somehow be similar and save a whopping $5 off a product that normally sells for like $20. Then Ill tell everyone where Togo to get it cheaper.


----------

